# Löschen der Console



## teufelswald (23. Jan 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer möglichkeit das Consolenfenster zu löschen. Habe es mit \r oder \b versucht. Löscht aber nur die aktuelle zeile. ist sowas auch für die ganze konsolen ausgabe möglich? Gibt es irgendein clear befehl in Java? Will nicht JCurses verwenden da es nicht auf allen betriebsystemen läuft. Hoffe es hat einer eine idee.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2007)

Nein, sowas gibts nicht. Du kannst du eine Reihe von Leerzeilen ausgeben, um den Bildschirm freizumachen.


----------

